# Chrome Shelving Racks From Costco Recalled



## ronp (Apr 2, 2010)

I know there are a lot of Costco members here and thought I would pass this along.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10188.html


----------



## disbe81 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Ron! I almost bought 8 of those in January, but i think they already have a new vendor as i remember them being a different brand. I found some on craigslist though that were Seville brand for $45 each, so picked those up!


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 2, 2010)

I didn't think a company would issue a recall for 1 incident.. wow

Steve


----------

